# Some shop improvements



## black85vette (Aug 29, 2010)

Made some improvements to the shop space. This all started when I bought an 18,000 BTU air conditioner pretty cheap.  So, I HAD to have a wall to mount it on. Then things just went from there. Decided to enclose just my work space in the garage. About 90 sq ft for the mill, lathe, drill and bench. Everything else is out in the garage. 


Here is the enclosure I built with the air unit mounted







Inside the shop. Put the 220 volt outlet just under the air conditioner. Cant really see it but the main power panel for the house is just to the left side of the lathe.






I made a flange to mount an air fitting on the wall. Air compressor sits outside next to the wall and connects with a short hose. Also put another quad outlet on that wall. You can never have too many.






The door to the shop was constrained by the drop down stairs to the attic space. I just worked around it.






Mill and drill on the bench space






In the corner is room for the vacuum and some additional bench space. At the top is an electric heater for the area.







Just finished the walls yesterday.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 29, 2010)

From the size of that AC unit, it looks like you can cool that area off pretty darn fast.

 ;D  







Nice framing job by the way, 
Kermit


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice man cave. You can also use it as a meat locker with that AC unit. I wish I could do the same in my garage.

SAM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice Rick.

Don't forget to put a lock on the door. :big:


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 29, 2010)

That looks great, Rick. I just love it when guys spend time on their shop and show us.

Kenny


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 29, 2010)

Rick, I like pics like that too. From what I can see your space looks pretty nice but those pics are kinda dinky. ;D I like to look around and see what everybody has going on in the background and you're making it tough for me. 

-Trout


----------



## black85vette (Aug 30, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> but those pics are kinda dinky. ;D-Trout



Trout;

Edit; Found the issue.  My bad. The link I got from Flickr was the thumbnail and not the actual photo. Fixed it.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 30, 2010)

Mucho better. Gracias. I've never seen blue electrical outlets before. I like the idea of an outside compressor. Gonna have to think of a way to do that.


----------



## rudydubya (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicely done. Compact and private. That air conditioner should take care of the Oklahoma summertime heat. Thanks for sharing.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## black85vette (Aug 30, 2010)

Indeed the air conditioner can get the job done.... and quickly.  I found it on Craigslist and was able to see it run before I bought it. Paid $130 bucks for it. Seems to work fine.  Thm:

I keep the house at 72 degrees and now when I go inside the house feels warm.  :big:

Trout; the outlets are grey. The photo does not show the color perfectly.

I am figuring the project cost about $150 in lumber including the pre-hung door.  Built with OSB panels because they are really cheap and not being used for any exterior wall. Borrowed my oldest son's framing nailer which made really quick work of the frame. (Plus I can't toe nail worth a flip.) Used 3" screws to put the panels up so they can be taken down or changed if necessary.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 30, 2010)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Indeed the air conditioner can get the job done.... and quickly. I found it on Craigslist and was able to see it run before I bought it. Paid $130 bucks for it. Seems to work fine. Thm:
> 
> I keep the house at 72 degrees and now when I go inside the house feels warm. :big:
> 
> ...



A rule of thumb for AC sizing is 600 ft*ft per 12000 BTUH. So the AC is not to big, your shop is two small.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 1, 2010)

Another small addition. Had several 2x4's left as well as OSP and some MDF. Never having enough flat space I added a work bench to fit the corner across from the lathe. Top is 18"x42" and it is 45" high. I wanted it at a height that I like to work without bending over. So now I have a place to measure parts, do assembly, and keep plans on. Electric and air are on the wall next to the bench and a dual 4 foot fluorescent fixture is right above it.


----------



## kf2qd (Sep 1, 2010)

Hate to be a wet blanket, but what are you doing about all the condensate water that is going to be coming out next to that bandsaw and the air compresor?


----------



## black85vette (Sep 1, 2010)

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Hate to be a wet blanket, but what are you doing about all the condensate water that is going to be coming out next to that bandsaw and the air compresor?



Valid question.  I made a fitting on the bottom, attached some clear plastic line and ran it to a 5 gallon bucket.  Take the bucket out and water the front yard every couple of days.  ;D  Had the same issue when I just had a little portable unit inside the shop with me.


----------

